# my all natural laxative



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

every morning after a good night out at the bar i have a satisfying bowel movement. For me, the vodka in my mixed drinks seems to be the cure. That's not so bad!ADRIA


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

:0) my brother in laws like a good drink and a late night, and when theyve been to visit we treat them to a curry (not particularly hot) packed with herbs and spcies or a killer chili con carne. That and piles of beer and a little 'smoke' seems to get them going the morning after... (poooey - imagine it, 6 smelly blokes all queuing for the loo!) Sue xx


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Adria,I have to agree plenty of Vodka and Orange or Vodka and Coke really does help














Leanne


----------



## chas14 (Aug 5, 2002)

You might want to be careful about your total daily alcohol intake. If you ever had to chose between what most benefits your liver or your colon, you would want to chose your liver.


----------



## mauidanielle (Oct 9, 2003)

Really, that works?? Wow thats cool







I am not really much of a partier, but i thought if anything that would make it worse. Hmm....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Alcohol is noted for loosening stools. One of the first things to do if you have chronic diarrhea is to cut out all alcohol for awhile to see if that helps.That being said, drinking anything more than moderately (1 drink for woman and 2 for men per 24 hours...and you can't save up and drink it all on the weekend either







) has some health risks, so isn't good for a long term stategy. That being said drinking moderately, but not above that does seem to be healther for the average person long term than abstaining, or drinking more than that. So if small amounts help that should be OK, but having to "binge" to get to go may not be the best option.K.


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

i'm glad this came up. i've been abstaining since i got sick, but they still haven't ruled out my gall bladder, and if it is my gall bladder, i shouldn't drink right now, it would be too painful. anyway, i miss beer, and a good dose of the beer s$^&s would be nice right now. i'm just nervous my right upper quadrant pain would get worse. although i was thinking of trying one drink this weekend to see what would happen.karen


----------

